# A 9 foot (3m) tripod?



## clee01l (Jun 5, 2012)

While I can't see myself purchasing such a beast (even if one exists), I do need to take a stable photograph of a subject (flower) that is 9' from the ground.  While I can fairly easily get the photographer (me) to that height by using a step ladder, I need to minimise camera motion too with a tripod.  I'm looking to maximize the DoF and I'll need to minimize the plant motion too 

I'm looking for ideas.  Has anyone else managed a similar project?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 5, 2012)

You could use the twine and baling wire (maybe even duct tape!) method:

http://www.steves-digicams.com/know...ories/how-to-make-your-own-tall-tripod.html#b

To answer your actual question, no, I've never tried it. I'd be thinking along the lines of framing, focusing and then sandbagging the camera on the ladder, stepping off, and using a remote trigger. With max DoF, fine focus shouldn't be a huge issue.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 5, 2012)

The Manfrotto 161MK2B has a maximum height of 105" with the column up, or 95" with the column down. The thing is a monster. It weighs almost 20 pounds.

The older Bogen/Manfrotto 3058/3258 are similarly sized, and probably available on the used market.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 5, 2012)

Brad Snyder said:


> You could use the twine and baling wire (maybe even duct tape!) method:
> 
> http://www.steves-digicams.com/know...ories/how-to-make-your-own-tall-tripod.html#b
> 
> To answer your actual question, no, I've never tried it. I'd be thinking along the lines of framing, focusing and then sandbagging the camera on the ladder, stepping off, and using a remote trigger. With max DoF, fine focus shouldn't be a huge issue.


I'll need a bigger ladder!  I'm only able to get eye level with the flower with me standing on the ladder.  DoF is a problem.  I should have mentioned that this will be a macro photo. At f/32 my DoF is  only 8mm (~1/3")


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 5, 2012)

Ahh, I understood your DoF statement in exactly the wrong sense then.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 5, 2012)

Brad, 
I did modify and use your earlier suggestion to some success.  At 36", my DoF is a little over 2" at f/18. At this distance, this is not really a macro but a close-up.   By tying the flower stem to a fence and also attaching a 3' line from the stem to the camera, I was able to get this handheld shot (f/18 @ 1/80s) when I kept tension on both lines.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jun 5, 2012)

What about cutting the flower and bring it down


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 5, 2012)

How big is the 'flower'?  I just looked at this on black background at flickr, and that one really seems to pop. 

Anyway, nice work!


----------



## clee01l (Jun 6, 2012)

Brad Snyder said:


> How big is the 'flower'?  I just looked at this on black background at flickr, and that one really seems to pop.
> 
> Anyway, nice work!


The head (which is just beginning to open) is 3-4cm.  Fully open, it will be ~10cm.  

I'm not planning to cut this since the butterflies like it :mrgreen:

If I'm lucky, I'll get another shot like this:


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 6, 2012)

.......


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 7, 2012)

Like Denis said, it's easier when the pictures come to you.....


----------

